# 60 year old slab



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

I need to rip out the basement tub and rerun a 2" branch, my question is what is under the slab of a house this old? Just dirt? After I chip up the concrete how do you make sure it is moisture tight?

thx


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

here we have sand ,pebbles,shell and the old coke bottle the plumber was drinking when he roughed it in.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

retreat for bugs and cover with visqueen after you back fill but before you pour.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

house plumber said:


> retreat for bugs and cover with visqueen after you back fill but before you pour.


You know about basements about as much as I do. :laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I was thinking slab did not mean, slab like around here. We don't chip up our slabs we bust em.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> You know about basements about as much as I do. :laughing:


I guess I missed the basement part. I've been dosing off since I logged on.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

house plumber said:


> I guess I missed the basement part. I've been dosing off since I logged on.


 Take a pill.

Seriously.

Take a pill.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

a basement slab is like our slabs just deeper into the ground in most cases. Sometimes a floating footer(slab)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Treat the edge of the old concrete with this or, a similar substance before the pour and hope for the best...

http://www.quikrete.com/productlines/concretebondingadhesive.asp

With any luck the groundwater won't be forcing its way in...
If not oh well you did your best...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Take a pill.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Take a pill.


I take lots of pills. Protech has seen my "pickle jar" as he calls it :laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> I need to rip out the basement tub and rerun a 2" branch, my question is what is under the slab of a house this old? Just dirt? After I chip up the concrete how do you make sure it is moisture tight?


Just dirt. And not even good dirt usually - often it's like topsoil stuff in those old shacks. Sometimes it's crappy river sand. 

Concrete is never moisture tight. They didn't use poly back then. Maybe put some down before repouring your patch if it's large - at least the part you did will be less damp if dampness is a problem in that area. Some bonding agent on the edges (as mentioned by someone above) will make a better job, but at the very least soak the old slab edge before pouring your patch. 



house plumber said:


> retreat for bugs and cover with visqueen after you back fill but before you pour.


Visqueen is the Florida word for polyethylene. Just think 6 mil poly.


----------

